# Mating an electric motor to VW transaxle



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Did you try basic moves like Googling "EV adaptor plates"?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Good lord just about everybody makes vw adapters. If you have 1/4" aluminium plate and a good metal blade in your jigsaw, you can even make one by hand if you're careful. There's usually a bunch in the for sale section.


----------



## jwr813472 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ed Hammond said:


> Caution : Noob alert !
> 
> I am considering buying a new electric motor (kit ) for my 1962 VW bug ..The motor has a smooth shaft . Does anyone know if there are any companies that make
> adaptors for such an important piece of the puzzle..I know you can canabalize an old clutch and weld stuff together .. But maybe someone specialzes in such adaptors
> ...


I see not everyone read your addendum. 

I bought my coupler about 10 years ago from a company no longer in business. I hope to have it available and an 8in series wound motor for sale this summer if you are interested. The coupler is a "taper lock" designed to fit on a smooth 1 1/8 inch shaft and dowel pins and bolt pattern for a VW flywheel. I plan to reuse my adapter plate if possible.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

jwr813472 said:


> I see not everyone read your addendum.


They probably didn't, because that addendum wasn't there when those people replied.


----------

